# Jar Jar Binks Is A Sith Lord And Supreme Leader Snoke In The Force Awakens!



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 20, 2015)

Ok so this is gonna sound kind of crazy, but remember how we all hated Jar Jar in The Phantom Menace? Well first ask yourself this question: Who exactly IS the phantom menace?

Is it Darth Maul?: Darth Maul comes out on several occasions, and is certainly no 'phantom'.

Is it Senator/Darth Sidious?: Senator palpentine is clearly not hiding, and when he's Darth Sidious he communicates with darth maul out in public.

So who is it?: It's Jar Jar. I know it sounds crazy, but just stay tuned im going to explain why.

Proof That Jar Jar Uses The Force:
How does he FORCE JUMP?? Here he MOST DEFINEITLY  uses the force..
^Proof: http://gfycat.com/ThirstyEverlastingAmericanbittern ^
Jar Jar is also a master of JEDI MIND CONTROL Check this:





^ He is mind controlling when he becomes General ^





^ When he becomes an acting senator of Naboo (Just OUT OF THE BLUE!) ^





When he convinces THE ENTIRE SENATE to give Palpentine emergency powers! THE ENTIRE SENATE! Who has never seen this dude before! ( We'll get to why he is helping palpentine soon..)

And who remembers when Jar Jar was stumbling around with that blaster on his ankle and knocked out A TON of droids? Maybe just dumb luck? 





Jar Jar And Palpentine Are Working Together
This would explain why he mind controlled the ENTIRE senate to give palpentine emergency powers..
And Jar Jar and palpentine come from the same planet..


Jar Jar Could Very Well Be Coming Back...
In an interview with Vanity Fair this week we got an interview with George Lucas himself. And when asked who he would be if he could have a role in the upcoming Star Wars: The Force Awakens. He told us:
"I'd be Jar Jar Binks"
 
I'ts Been Right There!
Right at the begining of TPM these lines are spoken:
"Obi-Wan Kenobi:" I have a bad feeling about this.
" Qui-Gon Jinn:" I don't sense anything.
" Obi-Wan Kenobi: "It's not about the mission, Master. It's something...elsewhere, elusive."
This Would Explain A Lot!
George Lucas said himself there were going to be more sequels.. What if he was setting up something greater?
This would also explain why AS SOON as Jar Jar gets to Naboo Palpentine approves of him on the senate, and acts almost like they know each other.. 
JAR JAR IS SUPREME LEADER SNOKE
It would make sense! Besides we don't really know who it is for sure..

What Do You Think?
If you have any questions comments, or arguments please leave them in the comments section below..

Sources:
https://www.reddit.com/comments/3qvj6w/
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/19/9759518/star-wars-george-lucas-director-jar-jar-binks

And Be Sure To Go See The Force Awakens In Theatres December 18th



Also check this out just for fun:



And btw i know it says do you beieve sorry forgot the 'l'


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 23, 2015)

If he is so powerful that no one can even detect his power, why would he bother with all the subterfuge? Why not just kill everyone?


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 23, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Bump



Do not bump topics.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 24, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Do not bump topics.


Kk sorry 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Blood Fetish said:


> If he is so powerful that no one can even detect his power, why would he bother with all the subterfuge? Why not just kill everyone?


You could ask the same about dart sidious, why didnt he just kill everyone?


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 24, 2015)

Blood Fetish said:


> If he is so powerful that no one can even detect his power, why would he bother with all the subterfuge? Why not just kill everyone?


And i never said no one could detect his power, IN FACT obi wan COULD in the beginning of TPM, above i said that he said:
"Obi-Wan Kenobi:" I have a bad feeling about this.
" Qui-Gon Jinn:" I don't sense anything.
" Obi-Wan Kenobi: "It's not about the mission, Master. It's something...elsewhere, elusive."


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Well just got home from the theatre and i can assure you Jar Jar isn't Supreme Leader Snoke...


----------



## Father Crilly (Dec 13, 2015)

I thought they specifically said Jar Jar wouldn't be coming back.

I may be wrong.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Father Crilly said:


> I thought they specifically said Jar Jar wouldn't be coming back.
> 
> I may be wrong.


They did, and i can confirm  right now that he's not in it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Btw this thread was posted before they said he wasnt in th movie


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 13, 2015)

You know... this could actually work! I was never in the "I hate Jar Jar" camp but seeing him as a Sith Lord would be a kick ass revival and something that would make me go buy tickets for a Star Wars movie.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> You know... this could actually work! I was never in the "I hate Jar Jar" camp but seeing him as a Sith Lord would be a kick ass revival and something that would make me go buy tickets for a Star Wars movie.


He's not in it


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 13, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> He's not in it



lol I know


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

I just saw it at an advanced screening


----------



## Father Crilly (Dec 13, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> You know... this could actually work! I was never in the "I hate Jar Jar" camp but seeing him as a Sith Lord would be a kick ass revival and something that would make me go buy tickets for a Star Wars movie.



Meesa wouldn't like that.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 13, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Well just got home from the theatre and i can assure you Jar Jar isn't Supreme Leader Snoke...


You saw star wars 7, already?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2015)

Fxck sake.
You almost fxcking crashed me browser with your obnoxiously large gifs.

Spoilers mate, SPOILERS!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Fxck sake.
> You almost fxcking crashed me browser with your obnoxiously large gifs.
> 
> Spoilers mate, SPOILERS!


Lol i was just kidding, but as soon as i see it i will give you all the spoilers i have


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 13, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Lol i was just kidding, but as soon as i see it i will give you all the spoilers i have



You probably wont be around that long at this rate. 

Also Jar Jar was cancer and so is this thread.


----------

